# Yop!



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

PA Pete said:


> I'm thinking of adding a whole bunch of strong magnets to attract in more sun. Just checking to see if you actually read this far
> 
> -Pete


Welcome! I don't know you from way back..when? I also am treatment free except a rare syrup feed to get comb drawing going, and I also use BT from Sundance because I was tired of losing all that nice comb to wax moths. 

I'm sometimes told that 4th-5th year is when I will lose a bunch of hives to varroa. So far just one, last year. Most of my losses are queenlessness, bad splits, poor queens . Lost one this spring that just up and left (or so it seems) after moving them to a small orange grove. Moved 3 hives, one disappeared. I'm entering my 5th year. 
Beverly


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> I'm thinking of adding a whole bunch of strong magnets to attract in more sun. 

How about a _mirror _instead?


----------



## PA Pete (Feb 2, 2005)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> >How about a _mirror _instead? [/COLOR]


Yep, that's the plan. I need to start hitting garage sales. One on either side should work - I think the glass is too thick (it's from a fireplace) and probably a bit too small. I'll get it going this year


----------



## PA Pete (Feb 2, 2005)

bevy's honeybees said:


> Welcome! I don't know you from way back..when?Beverly


Hi Beverly

I was on here quite a while ago - I don't think we've "met."

My experience is that untreated mite-susceptible colonies most often die in their 2nd winter. If you're in your 5th season, are fully regressed (on all small-cell), and your bees are locally acclimated, I would not expect any additional losses this year.

Good luck, and nice to "meet" you!

-Pete


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

PA,

How strong do you mix your BT solution?? i.e. how many tablespoons per gallon of water?

thanks


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome back Pete!


----------



## PA Pete (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks AmericasBeekeeper


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

beegeorge said:


> PA,
> 
> How strong do you mix your BT solution?? i.e. how many tablespoons per gallon of water?
> 
> thanks


http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?270532-How-do-you-use-BT-powder


----------



## PA Pete (Feb 2, 2005)

I mix per Xentari label instructions: http://goo.gl/CEB8it

Good luck!

-Pete


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

You are very funny! I like the way you type. Welcome back


----------



## Tallykat (Feb 24, 2014)

Welcome back, Pete. I was born in Easton, not quite southeast PA.

I have to ask about "yop." I have been known to sign off with "yopp" from Dr. Seuss's Horton Hears a Who. It's also on my license tag. I've never seen it spelled with just one "p" but then again, it may be completely unrelated to my "yopp."


----------

